# Anyone interested in building a Queen Mary?



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I have a friend interested in having a RMS Queen Mary built. 

Anyone interested or know anyone who is?

I think Revell made one in the '70s.

If anyone is interested let me know and I pass on his information.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

I've built a ship or 20 on commission, but would need to know exactly what your friend is looking for and how much detailing he wants.

PM me and we can discuss further.

Tory


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

You may want to indicate the scale too. Revell has her in two scales, and the 1/400 scale is HUGE - comparison against the 1/400 Aida and 1/350 Arleigh Burke Class ship


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Revell makes only one Queen Mary. The other kits are the Queen Mary 2, a modern ship.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh .. my bad. Thought he meant the QM2.


----------

